# Holy Cow! I'm a Bull



## wayneL (31 August 2006)

I was just looking through my positions when the sudden realisation came upon me that every one of them is a long... not a short to be seen anywhere.

Arrrgghhhh What is happening to me?


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2006)

This Calls for a chart!!!

Hourly- Research in Motion (RIMM). One thats going a whole lot better than expected....


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2006)

Take 2 asprin Breath slowly and seek a good veterinarian.

Remember this advice comes from a DUCK


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 August 2006)

People who impersonate others such as undercover police etc can often begin to believe in & actually become their invented persona.

The situation is generally rectified by ceasing the impersonation activities for a period, combined with intensive counselling.

Alternatively, you have been living a lie & you are in fact a bull living in a bears body. Surgery can rectify this for you.


----------



## Prospector (31 August 2006)

Is this something like a religious transformation?  Seen the light?  Heard voices :


----------



## Knobby22 (31 August 2006)

Damn, the big crash must be coming sooner than I thought!

Maybe your picture should be of a koala bear?


----------



## ice (31 August 2006)

You're not alone Wayne.

I believe you can get something to take for it.......but then why would you.   



ice


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2006)

....I always had my suspicions about you Wayne....anyone who sleeps when everyone else is awake and then awakens when everyone else is asleep....and who refers to his bedchamber as a 'crypt'....the evidence mounts....and now, the man with a bear as his avatar, founder of the ASF 'Bears Only' club, says that he is really harbouring an unsatisfied love for bulls?!! .....My oh my, the market surely does shelter some strange beasts within her bosom!!


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2006)

Hmm... my trading portfolio currently just has one short position (using put warrants). I did take profit on a couple of long positions this morning though.

And still long a few stocks in my investment portfolio.

GP


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I was just looking through my positions when the sudden realisation came upon me that every one of them is a long... not a short to be seen anywhere.
> 
> Arrrgghhhh What is happening to me?




Well, I`m a SNAKE : ha,ha,hahahahahhahaha


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Damn, the big crash must be coming sooner than I thought!




LOL Good point. 

Very funny replies peeps! I got a kick out of them


----------



## NettAssets (31 August 2006)

I note that the Bull in the first post has no eyes.

If the bear hadn't done the sitting I would have thought that he was painting me.

John


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2006)

This is actually quite hilarious. As I'm completely unhedged (at the moment) I'm willing the market to go up... praying almost... everything is telling me to put on some -delta  to hedge my exposure. 

But I'm a bull now right? That would be a lack of faith!... Better go watch some Bubblevision! (Bloomberg/CNNNNN et al) LOL


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2006)

Sorry Folks,

Bob Pisani wasn't convincing enough... I just had to take a short


----------



## MichaelD (1 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> I just had to take a short



Ahhh, the relief is palpable. Just one more drink...errr...short...and I'll go bullish, eh Wayne?


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2006)

MichaelD said:
			
		

> Ahhh, the relief is palpable.




LOL Yes.. Thats better


----------



## dubiousinfo (1 September 2006)

Have you started frequenting bull bars & nightclubs?


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2006)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Have you started frequenting bull bars & nightclubs?




:band


----------

